# My new knife just came!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I wish the pictures did the knife better! I tried to cut down the ambient light, as the color green is deep and rich! But what a dazzling stiletto! Yikes!

This knife was built just for me! For one, it's a "9 inch," my favorite automatic size. It has a dagger style blade which is simply eloquent! The blade locks like a bank vault door, not the hint of a wobble in any direction. And leaf spring should be in a muskrat trap!

Hope you like the pics!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty handsome specimen. Congrats. You are a fortunate fellow.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

What does one of these beauties cost?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> What does one of these beauties cost?


Well, Joyce gave me a deal and only charged me 150 bucks. This is one of the reasons I recommend her to guys who "really like good blades"!

One of these days I have to take pictures of my knife drawers. In a very real sense, I am out of storage room. I think in a very real sense I have nothing more to collect.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Here's a small inset of my favorite stilettos. I carry a few, but most are collectibles.


----------

